# major diarreah after probios



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi..I am raising a kid goat who's momma died of old age when she was 3 weeks old. she is a month and 3 weeks and has done very well. She had diarrhea when first switched to cow milk but pepto got rid of it quickly. about a week ago I let her have a teeny tiny bite of my banana I was eating and she got it again. it's never gotten completely normal again..it's been soft and not really forming pellets..but not horrible diarrhea. I've read so much about probios paste so purchased some from a seller of pet products on ebay since here on Maui I could not find a feed store that carries it. I gave her the 5g like it said. I assumed that 5 grams was the 5 mark on the tube. It seemed like a lot and it looks blue like toothpaste? She loved it. But the next morning her diarrhea was worse then ever  And she's not acting like her spunky little self. 

I am a firm believer of probiotics so I can't imagine it being the cause. I read everywhere that people use this with their goats with great results but I don't know if I should give her anymore. Could she just be sensitive of the extra filler stuff that carries the probiotics? Should I not give her this again? The expiration date on it isn't for another year yet so it should be good still.

also can a kid goat just have regular probiotics..take the powder out from a pill for humans and put it in her milk? 

thanks for you help


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What kind of probiotic did you get? It has to be for rumenant animals...


Probiotic paste won't cause scouring...I the baby is at an age when worms and cocci raise it's head get a fecal on her and see if it is that causing the issue....
5g is the right amount...

How much are you feeding(milk) how often?

Is she starting on solid feed.. such as hay/grain? If so she may be eating too much for her system...


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I have been through 2 bouts of diarreah with my bottle fed buckling. I did not waste any time getting the diarrhea gone because from what I read it can be very bad if left too long. I immediately began him (each time) on scour halt. It is a milk replacer mixture for cows but works great for baby goats. Our feed store sells it in individual packs for $2 a piece. I mixed the scour halt and he got that at his reg. bottle feeding times until it was got (at your does age it took almost 24 hours to use it all. Then I gave strip of pro-bios (the toothpaste looking stuff you have) a few times during the day. I only gave his a strip that was as long as the top digit of my index finger (dont know if this is the correct amt. or not but it seemed right for me) 

Then, I began him both times on Albon suspension. The 1st time I am very sure he had come in contact w/coccidia and it over-ran his system. The second time (that was over a month later) He broke w/it on Sundany and I began treatment that day. I took a fecal on Monday and it was clean for except 2 to 3 coccidia (which would not indicate an infection) but he was responding so I gave him the full 5 days dose of albon and he recovered completely. 

Also, I mix up electrlytes during any scouring episode and syringe that water to them several times a day (enough to keep them hydrated) until the scouring stops. 

Hope this info helps and keep us posted. I know each time Mojo got diarrhea I was a nervous wreck until it stopped!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Pam, I believe this is the probios the poster has (it is what I have but mine is in a bigger syringe w/a notched type dispersal method)

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/product ... V&pn=16565

I am hoping this stuff is good to use, since I use it alot


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh dear, I know your delemna being on Maui. Is there even a vet around who knows anything about goats? I know how pricy the veterinarians in Hawaii are. (Lived there in the 90's.)
I am sorry I do not have more advice. I hate giving baby goats cows milk but I know it is sometimes all we have. Please answer toth boer goats' questions and maybe there will be more advice.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

lol--dont' mean to be a post hog--but I re-read your post and Mojo did not get berries until he was about 1 month old. He had soft-serve browinish poo for a while and I never was alarmed about that. 

If she does not actually have "liquid" stools that are super runny I would think that what you are describing is normal? :shrug: 

I am not sure, because Mojo is my only bottle fed buckling


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Has the baby been treated for coccidia? 

I fed cows milk to 2 bottle babies they had horrible diarrhea... switched them to Snowflakes kid milk replacer and they cleared up right away. Of course this year I had 4 bottle babies...had them on Snowflakes and couldn't get the diarrhea to stop...finally realized I was mixing it too rich. As soon as I thinned down the formula they went to normal pellet poops.


----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

Her poop was like a soft serve for a number of days so that is why I thought she needed some help. Now it's worse and it is like water  She acts like she doens't want to eat either. I just read the dosage for pepto though and I only gave her 1 cc. It said 5 cc for goats approaching 1 month old..she is almost 2 months. so I need to up her dose on that. But still not sure why she has this.

I got her the kind of probios for rumenants. She was wormed a couple of weeks ago..I'm feeding her 8 oz 3 times a day. She has 6 acres of land to graze on and I bring her a choice of cuttings that all the other goats on the property eat...wild olive bush, hibiscus, sticky grass (not sure real name it's large weedy grass that seems sticky..goats and horse across street LOVE it) ginger and protea bush. She did go on a walk with me to gather food for her cage before night time and was eating some scraggly bushes that peeped through the fence across the street. I know there is fireweed which is poisonous but goats are supposed to be able to eat it..and there is another bush with not much foilage on it and tiny purple flowers she nibbled on. I dont' think she nibbled on the fireweed. that is the only different thing she had besides the probios. 

Yes Maui is very expensive and not a lot available here. My situation is a bit different..I am just helping with the goats..they live on the land that I rent my house on. The owner wanted to move on and not have the goats anymore..only he needs them on his property for ag land rates and to keep the 6 acres mowed down. They are mostly wild and befriended by me. He offered them to his vet (who took care of his poodles)..asked that if she keep some here but can breed and sell as she pleases. she is not a goat vet..she always turns those calls over to someone else...but she does the best she can with these guys. She hates to sell any because she knows they will be eaten. but has to sometimes. She does the best that time will allow her and I call her whenever there is a problem. This baby (and her twin brother) were just going to be left to nature taking it's course..only 3 weeks old..but very wild hard to catch on the large property and not easy to switch over to bottle fed. I could not stand that I would be the one to see them wither away and find their bodies so I got some whole cow milk (I've helped bottle feed 2 babies before for the vet) and actually caught them and got them to accept it and start thinking I am mom! So I got a little more attached this time since there were going to be left to die and are probably alive because of me.

I have seen so many have diarrhea off and on..the vet has a bottle of pepto here for me to use when I think necessary. I got the probios on my own though and now am feeling horrible that she got worse and maybe it's my fault! So I thought I would ask you guys if it could be the 'other' ingredients in the probios that she is sensitive to ..when she ate that bit of banana..she got watery diarrhea but it went away after a couple few squirts and turned into the soft serve. I figured I'd watch her for a bit today to see if it clears up before I let the vet know how bad it's gotten. I did just speak to her yesterday so she knows it was still soft serve. 

You probably want to know about her twin...her brother died of that navel joint disease and a second bout of pnemonia. He got the joint virus at 4 days old. He was constantly on antibiotics and just never had a good start. the navel joint went away and then he got pnemonia at a month and then that calmed down after pennicylian and then the joint thing came back with a vengence..could not even walk..I had to hold him over the grass to pee. He stopped eating..like he wanted to but couldn't chew..then he got pnemonia again. Actually I had ordered the probios for him thinking he needed help after all those different antibiotics but he was suffering so much and not eating so we opted to put him down Saturday night  

So I am worried that something could have contracted to her or that she could just be following the same suit as him. The mom was very old and always had triplets the 3 years I had seen her have babies. The last two sets one always wasted away and died no matter what I and the vet tried. She had babies again as a surprise to us when her last set was only 6 months old..so she was nursing through her pregnancy and living out wild on the property. I think these babies got a rough start in life and were malnurished..but this little girl has always been super spunky and seemed healthy!

another post popped up with a question while I was writing this...she has not been treated for anything accept worms. If the diarrhea does not chill out soon..I will bug the bet again...perhaps the she will try that. What do they do for the coccidia?

**update..sorry this is so long  I txt the vet..she told me to up the pepto and she will be by with antibiotics when she can..her car just broke down  Waiting to hear if she wants me to bring her in to the clinic. Panda won't eat any grass or clippings and only drank 3 oz of her lunch time bottle VERY not like her..she LOVES her bottle.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so very sorry. Do everything you can to keep her hydrated. I use a mixture of:
1 gallon water
2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 cup raw honey (you can use white syrup)
I hope the vet is able to help.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I am so sorry-you have fought a very hard battle. You are very kind :hug: 

Ask the veterinarian if she has any albon suspension??? I LOVE this stuff! It is a sulfa anti-biotic and if the little doe does have coccidia then this will help to cure it. 

Can the vet do fecals? If so I would see if she could check for coccidia in the stool

ray: sending prayers to you and the doeling.

Also-I don't think you caused this by giving her probios--probois is supposed to help in these situations--not cause them :wink:


----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

maybe I can fourth that recipe? I don't have much raw honey left..maybe I have 1/4 cup. Haven't I read you can use molasses as well? and do you force feed them when they won't take it? I just went out with her bottle again and she drank 1/2 an oz..she is interested in it but just wants to push her mouth against it and sit there. I don't know how much pepto I got in her..I'm used to her liking it..but when I went to give her the 5cc like the vet said..she suddenly struggled and shook and most of it ended up on my hand. I gave her another 1cc just to be sure. but so far no change.

I will ask the vet about albon suspension. Her diarrhea is starting to look really weird..more watery parts with dark green globs in it. Not all creamy like it was..but more separated.

I'm sure the vet can do fecals..she does them for cats and dogs. but not sure difference for goats. I think she did one for the first goat I bottle fed when he got just a little bit of diarrhea..I remember her and her girls grabbing some soft poop he just had and saying they were bringing it back to the clinic. Maybe I can bring some down to her...she's making plenty of it!

I didn't think the probiotics themselves caused this..I was just worried that the other ingredients in the tube like the soy oil and sucrose etc caused it...or if I should not have bought it off of ebay..perhaps it got bad. I am doubtful of that though..would seem it would just stop working. 

Thank you all so much for your help. I am so in love with this little girl..loosing her brother was so hard on me. I go out and sit with her in her kennel (we have an unused large fenced in dog kennel with a dog house perfect for her in the pasture right by our house) she just wants to lay near me and be scratched..but I can't stay out there all day. She's a poopy mess..I wish I had diapers for her and she could stay inside with me!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great advice everyone.. :hug: ...I will pray ...that she will be OK..... :hug: ray:


----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

Thank you so much . The vet cam by tonight but I had to leave so I didn't get to talk with her. She gave her a shot of naxel and put some hot packs in with her.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I hope things are improving. Yes, I would get a syringe full of something down the poor little thing every hour or so. Water, milk, electrolytes. Dehydration is what kills with scours.


----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

She drank a whole 8 oz bottle this morning and is starting to eat a little solid stuff..some grass..rose leaves and ginger leaf..not like she usually does but a big change from absolutely nothing yesterday. She's a little more chipper crying for me a bit again and walking around the pasture near her open cage. Still has diarrhea though not as horrible looking as it was yesterday..it was very odd looking yesterday. Now it's more creamy watery again. she had some stuff that tried to form early morning..but then back to the drippy wet stuff. I'll give her some extra liquids as you suggest.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I do not want to sound too optimistic yet but this does sound like an improvement. Better appetite and activity is usually a good sign. We will keep pulling for you and the little doe. I forgot to mention slippery elm bark. It is a great digestive tract balancer but I would be surprised it you can find it. I get it at health food stores.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Just wondering how the little doe is doing.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

ray: I am praying she is better--your story reminds me so much of how I have cared for my Mojo these past few months. I know how you feel-he had diarrhea for the 2nd time in his life a few weeks ago and I was so beside myself the ENTIRE time until he had formed stools again. It is very hard when we allow ourselves to get so attached.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too... am wondering how she is? :hug: ray:


----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi Everyone..sorry I disappeared for a bit. I have been feeling under the weather myself. 

Panda is definitely acting better..but she still has the runniest diarrhea. The vet forgot to take the stool sample I left for her Tuesday night..so when I talked to her today..she asked me to get another in the morning and she will pick it up. She said that if it was coccidia she would have yellowy diarrhea..but this is dArker and she is concerned it has blood in it from some other bacteria..forgot what it was called. But She is going to check it all out with the sample and said she will see if there is coccidia as well. She dewormed her again tonight..she did it 3 weeks ago..but said it couldn't hurt to do it now. and she's been on the Naxel now for 4 days. 

Before this Panda was very veracious with how she ate all the cuttings I brought her and when I let her out of the pasture into the yard with me..she would love to eat the longer grass on the side of our big shed where I sat with her..now she just pics..chews a little ..sniffs..not the same. She's not hanging out at her cage though..she follows her friend Daisy (a 5 month old baby that I took over bottle feeding when she was 2 months old) up to hang out with the herd but I don't know if she's actually grazing. when I bring her her lunch bottle..she follows me back and is so ready for a nap..same at dinnertime..I spend a little time with her..we go for a walk..but she see's me pinning up the rug in front of her house and goes right in and lays down. I think the activity tires her out. She likes to go for a short walk right before bed..I have her on a leash and we walk down our private road. She loves the blackberry leaves. And she does run full speed when we turn around and head home and pull me along with her (or try..she's so tiny!) but this also must be a good sign.

Oh and I do have slippery elm! I need to check the date though..I've had it for a few years. How much do you give them?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

jonara said:


> Oh and I do have slippery elm! I need to check the date though..I've had it for a few years. How much do you give them?


I do not think an herb like this loses its effects. Just make sure it is not at all moldy. I do not know a specific dosage. I think about a teaspoon for a baby. I do not think you can OD them. I usually am mixing it with other herbs for all around digestive health. She may be willing to just eat it. Or, make a ball and try to force it down, or mix with water in a syringe and drence. All goats are different in this respect.
You can find more information about this kind of treatments at fiascofarm.com.
I am no expert. I just pass on what I do.
I hope her health continues to improve. You have worked so hard.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I am so glad that she is hanging in their and still up and about. I have been checking for your post EVERY time I log on :hug: I wish your little doe would get all better for you. 

I know your access is very limited but...does your vet have access to albon? It can be used w/the antibiotic you are giving her and I think it would help alot. 

the 2nd time mojo had diarrhea it was also green/nasty looking stuff like you just described. You can see my post titled "green gloppy poo" (LOL-not the best title but, when in Rhome! LOL) 12 hours after starting the albon he was done with the diarrhea. You are right, it may not be coccidia because when Mojo had the green diarrhea I did do a fecal and there were not many coccidia but he still cleared right up. The vet I worked for also told me the dark color was most likely blood from irritation-but a pro-biotic would really help that. I understand you may be scared to give anymore of that pro-bios to her-since you suspect maybe that is what started the diarrhea but you could give her plain white yogurt-that will ease her tummy. 

do you have feed stores there? do they carry any sort of scour halt? Mojo's was a milk that he took in place of his bottles.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

oh--instead of the yogurt you should use the slippery elm like luvmyherd suggested--esp. since you have some on hand.


----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi guys..thank you so much for sticking with me through this. I was gone most of today helping my brother with his garage sale..but came back up at lunch to check on Panda and give her lunch. She had to stay couped up in the dog Kennel because it was chilly and windy and rainy.

Her poo was trying to form something finally! In the morning it looked like it was..then in the early evening when I came back it was even trying to form little pellets in the blobs she left...so I thought..cool you can come walk around with me as I wash some of your laundry. Well sure enough she splats out runny diarrhea and it splashes all over the white garage door  I don't get it..why start to be solid and suddenly be water? I took her for a quick walk..and had pudding diarrhea all along the way  I can't believe how happy or unhappy I get over the shape of her poop lol! I'm hoping for cute little pellets tomorrow..but I dunno maybe I'm dreaming too big.

The vet came and gave her her shot..I held her and fed her her bottle while she got stuck in her bum...and she didn't even flinch! Getting used to it..plus she just really likes her bottle! 

OH and when I put all her clippings in her kennel cage for the night..she finally ate like a regular goat..kinda of veracious...and not picky at all she at both kinds of grass, wild olive bush and loved the hibiscus..esp the stalk! So that was a really good sign.

I don't think my vet has albon in...she said whatever she needed for cociddia she didn't have in and had to order. I guess that is why she wants to do the fecal check to make sure.

I haven't had a chance to get out my slippery elm..I wonder if I could put some in her bottle? she'll even drink water in a bottle she loves it so much. I'll test it out with her tomorrow afternoon. I"ve got somehwere to be by 9:30 a.m. so I'm praying I don't wake up to a diarrhea mess..makes it tough to get ready on time in the morning!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you for the update. I know what you mean about your mood depending on the shape of goat poo. Been there myself.
We are still pulling for a full recovery for Panda.


----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

Panda update  I have been super busy so not able to get back on the computer. Yesterday I took her for our short walk in the afternoon...she was running and happy and eating on the way out..but coming home..she usually runs all the way home..she was walking slow and acted funny. She had had some pretty good solid poop right when we got back..not pellets though. I thought thats good..so you must just be tired. She layed down next to me as I was sitting in the grass. Then when we moved..she got up and there was a pile of diarrhea underneath her  I guess she was cramping on the way home..poor thing..having to walk uphill. She loves to go down the private road just a bit and eat blackberry leaves. I wasn't letting her because there are so many thorns..even up the back of the leaves..but the vet said it's okay. It makes me nervous she is going to get one in her throat 

Today we were gone at the beach most of the day..sadly it started raining right when we left..and I needed to leave her cage open all day so she could go out and graze. She is learning of places she can go though..so it was a good test for her..I just hate that I'm not positively sure she's all better and feel like I need to keep her out of the cold and wet. I don't know if her diarrhea cleared up yet or not..I got home right before dark and she was crying for me from the far pasture...she follows Daisy over there and forgets how to go back up and around to get home to her cage..and I make it worse by cheating and going to get her through the two closed gates. after her bottle she ran to her little dog house in her cage and layed right down on her blankets. I'm sure she was just tired and cold from following Daisy all day. The vet txtd me and said she got her last of her 7 days of shots today..so with that done now maybe her diarrhea will start clearing up. Other then that and the once in a while cramping..she seems like a happy little goat


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I am glad to hear her treatment is done and that she is getting better! We are rooting for you two-you both have been through alot! You should try to get some pictures of this little gal-we would love to see her :greengrin: 

:stars: Here are some stars to wish pellets your way!!! :thumb:


----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a few pics to share...I hope this works for me with the comments by the pictures...I've never posted pics to this type of forum before..I put up two of her, one of her brother and one of me with the both of them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...how adorable...thank you so much for posting pics.... :thumb:


----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

Your welcome..I can't thank you guys enough for the emotional support! These aren't even my goats..but like I told the vet..I just get so darn attached sometimes! Hopefully some day I will have enough experience to help out others


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: That is what we are here for..... :thumb: 

Goats are very addictive...I know.... :wink: 

TGS is a perfect place to learn about goats.....so yes... one day... you will be able to help others....and that is so important.... :thumbup: :grouphug:


----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

Thought you guys might be interested to know..I came home tonight to find a bottle of Albon and a syringe on the fence post..the vet left it for me. I txt'd her and she said yes there were a few coccidia in the fecal sample...so she got her first dose tonight from the vet and I'm to give it to her for the next 7 days. I'm so glad she did the fecal test and we found it!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Hopefully this will be the start of a speedy recovery. By the way, there is no vet near me who would do anything like you have described. You are lucky to have someone so helpful.
The pictures are adorable. I would be fighting to save those darlings even if they were not mine too.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute goats!
Glad that the vet was able to find the cocci issue and how great that she brought the Albon to you and started her on it!! :thumb: 
Hope they keep getting better and better!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thought you guys might be interested to know..I came home tonight to find a bottle of Albon and a syringe on the fence post..the vet left it for me. I txt'd her and she said yes there were a few coccidia in the fecal sample...so she got her first dose tonight from the vet and I'm to give it to her for the next 7 days. I'm so glad she did the fecal test and we found it!


 I like hearing...there is an answer...and she is getting proper treatment now............you should see improvement soon.......... :hug:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I just read all the posts, gosh, it's like reading a book, I was scared to turn the page, I didn't want to see any bad news! It looks like maybe things will turn out ok. 

One thing I always give my babies when they scour is a shot of Vitamin B Complex- I figure it can't hurt and it seems to help. Some kind of immune booster. Good luck with your little doeling.


----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

Good news! She had little gumballs this morning all in her cage instead of diarrhea! only two days on the albon and such a big change! I can tell she feels better..she wants to play more and she is eating handfulls of grass instead of blade by blade. Me too Pam...it was such a mystery..there HAD to be a reason..and I hated that she had to have a whole course of other strong antibiotics..and it still didn't help..her poor little immune system 

yes I agree..the vet is so cool to come up here so many days in a row for these babies..of course they are her goats now..but she is so busy and they are all pretty wild. It would have been impossible with this baby if I hadn't tamed her...would have been just left to nature. But the vet is so nice..I think she knows I got myself super attached so she has done whatever she could..even come up on her days off. 

Goats Rock: I'm glad you enjoyed my book lol! This whole experience moving here has been like a book to me..a welcomed experience I didn't expect! I feel so blessed to get to enjoy this at least for now. I even got to 'catch' a baby when the vets very old mountain goat (someone went hunting and killed the mom of tiny triplets and dropped them off at the vets office about 9 years ago so they bottle raised them) so now the triplets live on this property..and the female got pregnant for her first time. She was crying and crying for me in labor since she is very tame..and insisted I follow her..she took me to our gulch with stepped cliffs up the side and decided to have the baby there. She was moving around so much and finally aimed her rear towards the cliffs edge..so I caught the little guy. This is probably something you guys do all the time..but it was pretty amazing for me..much bigger then watching kittens be born lol!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Yippee :leap: :stars: :leap: 
I hope things only get better from here.
Catching babies is one of my favorite things.


----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh I keep forgetting to ask..how long do I need to worry about keeping her warm? I seem to baby her more and worry more then other goats because she was sick and her brother died...I know she was used to having him to cuddle with every night and now he's gone. We don't get as cold here on Maui as other places I'm sure..but I do live up in elevation and for instance the other morning I woke up to 53 degrees. 

I found online how to make baby goat sweaters out of the sleeve of a sweater..so I have been putting that on her and I put in with her a warmed up rice sock every night around 9 pm. Plus I hung a towel in front of her doorway. She is 2 months old and a few days now...knowing me I will carry on like this way too long and spoil her. For some reason knowing she is warm helps me sleep better at night ;-)


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh I have been wondering how this turned out for you and I tracked this post down today. I am sooooo happy she is better!!! Albon is magical stuff--hu??

I LOVE her pictures she is a doll! I like her pretty pink sweater too.

She is almost the same age as my Mojo and you know he lost his momma too. It has been getting down into the 60's in Texas at night and I put a fleece lined horse blanket up against the side of Mojo's pen so he can lay on it and it would block any wind that might chill him. Sounds like what you are doing is perfect though!! I am just like you and I believe I baby my little one as well--someone has too, right??? :laugh: 

I am VERY happy she is better--my heart was breaking for you while she was ill--I have been there, too recently, myself. 

Huggs :hug: to you and Panda!


----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

Burns Branch Boers: 

Yes! the Albon is awesome! I mentioned to the vet that another baby seemed a bit scraggly to me..and she said give her the albon too! She's with the wild herd..her mom is very wild..but I found her right after she was born so I have been able to befriend her..so far I have been able to catch her 4 days in a row to give her some..and they all seem to love it...it smells yummy lol! We had a wild 4 month old baby boy named Tide die out in the pasture a couple of weeks ago..he kept looking scraggly even after deworming...now the vet is thinking it may have been coccidia. Hopefully she will always have albon on hand now. thank you so much for your suggestion of it and the slippery elm! 

I finally stopped two nights ago putting the heated rice sock out with her..it was torture for me I couldn't stop worrying..but it has not gone below 59 and I've got to get her used to sleeping out with the herd soon...she is hanging out with them during the day and not crying for me as much. I'd like to give her the choice and keep her cage open..but the two old bottle fed mountain goats hang out by the cage and are so mean to her and kick her out so I have to lock her in. I'm sorry for you little mojo too..and glad to hear he is doing well now! it's so traumatic to loose your momma..so these little guys need extra love...and it's so cool to be accepted as a momma replacement for an animal..it's something very special


----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

OH and I just went and read Mojo and Titan's saga..you are right..you sound just like me worrying and had two to worry about (I did too until we lost Penguin) ..and you have access to the vet like me!  Glad everybody is healthy and it's so nice to see the kids jump and play now!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I hope things are still going well for litte Panda.


----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes they are going very well! :leap: and I am so happy to be able to just enjoy her and not have to always catch her for shots and shoving things down her throat..and able to hold her because she doesn't have diarrhea constantly oozing out of her behind.

Oh and the vet was here last Saturday with her girls..her girls were holding and loving on Panda and she said "now girls..you know this is Jamee's goat..not yours" lol! I thought that was super sweet of the vet..she knows Panda and I have a special bond  and it made me even happier because that will mean she won't get sold..she'll get to stay with the herd and me!  :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Me too Pam...it was such a mystery..there HAD to be a reason..and I hated that she had to have a whole course of other strong antibiotics..and it still didn't help..her poor little immune system


 :hug: Glad she is better..that is super news...congrats and great job... :hi5: :thumb:

If it is 50 something degree's at night... she should be OK.... As long as goats are healthy ...have good bedding ... a buddy to cuddle with "if possible"..... and fed well...should be OK..... Don't shelter her to much.. as that may do more harm then good....her body needs to adapt to the weather changes and by modifying .... such as heat sources , sweaters, they cannot naturally do that...it also keeps their hair short and they are not adapted to the weather conditions naturally...keep an eye on her.... she is at an age.. she should be OK.... :hug:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I am so glad she gets to remain with you! I know it would be super hard to part with her!!

Yes, I do have had to let Mojo "be a goat" lol!! Just this week he started sleeping out with my does and a little doeling that is his friend, instead of in his pen. He cried for me to "put him where we was supposed to be" the first night but after that he scampered off to the others to snuggle up for the night  It has been chilly here too in the lower 60's at night (well that is not really chilly but all Mojo has known since he was born is 100 temps during the day and 88 at the lowest at night) but he has done just fine and seems "hardier" for it 

I am so happy this story had such a happy ending :greengrin:


----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

Good to know Pam..thank you! I had no idea about the hair staying short...don't want that to happen for this winter. We have closer to a real winter up here on the volcano compared to the rest of Maui. She doesn't have a buddy to cuddle with..one of my now cut up sweaters is about it..but that has no body heat. It's been staying around 62 all night now..(our summer seems to come late up here) so I will force myself to let her sleep naked :shocked: ...definitely want her to grow up to be a big girl 

Today I woke up to the mountain goat doe who likes to spend the night on the other side of the double cage/kennel (panda sleeps on one side) looking like a horror film set of diarrhea splattered over every inch! I wanted to cry! No more diarrhea please! :hair: She is pregnant and will make 5 months prego in a little over a week. She had lots of white puss looking stuff that dripped everywhere (her plug?)..this is the one that is very old and has mastitus. The vet is coming to get her today..I'm glad she will be in the vets care hopefully to have her baby..last year didn't go so well with her.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Gosh you do have your hands full--the big D (as I call the diarrhea is NO fun)

Do you have access to straw?? You could line panda's pen and make little piles of straw for her to cuddle and sleep in. Straw is safe for them to eat and it is nice and cozy too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Good to know Pam..thank you!


You are welcome...I know we want to baby them...but sometimes.. it may not be good...I do understand your concern for her.... I would be too.. :hug:

It may be her plug... how is her udder?

And scours oh no..not good....  :hug:

Praying that all goes well for momma to be... :hug: ray:


----------



## jonara (Aug 30, 2011)

No Straw...I asked about it a while back at the feed store up here and I'd have to buy it in a huge bail and it was tons of money. Her sleeping area is a plastic dog house that is attached to the back of a large cement caged in kennel. The dog house is bolted on the backside and up off the ground about a foot (we live on a big sloping hill) so the air can come under it and make her cold..I just have in there a towel and one of those fuzzy pet pee pee blankets (the kind that if they pee it goes to the bottom or something and doesn't feel wet on top) that is folded so there is some layers. I think she should be warm with that..I keep reminding myself that I've raised two goats this way and never put as many layers in there or a sweater on them and one was through winter time. They were just bigger breed of goats and didn't start out sick. And now that she has stopped peeing in her kennel and the diarrhea has stopped she's not sleeping in moisture and cold from that.

The Doe (Larry is her name) went back home to the vets yesterday. She had told me to give her 8cc albon. I did and never saw diarrhea again from her that day. The vet was wondering if she aborted somewhere on the property..she looked a bit thinner..but I think maybe she just dropped.. I didn't find a fetus anywhere. Also the vet is wondering if maybe the baby died inside of her a bit ago. Her udder has mastitus in one side so it always looked full. The ok side is starting to come down and match the big side. I'm glad she is with the vet and she can watch her over the weekend at home and assess what is going on.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Yup I think your little girl will be just fine 

Poor other goat-but the vet will help her out.


----------

